# Flash-Videos von Youtube werden nur teilweise abgespielt



## The Gentlemen (11. Mai 2007)

Es ist ein unglaublich nerviges Problem. Und es tritt in jedem Browser auf.

Schaue ich auf youtube ein Video, wird es bis zu einer bestimmten Stelle abgespielt und bleibt dort hängen. Es wird zwar fertig geladen (Der Balken füllt sich), aber die Play-Anzeige geht über eine bestimmte Grenze nicht hinaus.
Diese Grenze liegt irgendwo im Video, Anfang, Ende oder Mitte.

Ich beziehe meinen Internetzugang per LAN-Kabel über unseren Router. Von diesem aus hat auch mein kleiner Bruder einen WLAN-Zugang, auf seinem Computer werden die Videos tadellos abgespielt.
Wenn ich den Cache des Browsers lösche, ändert sich die Grenze übrigens - sie verschiebt sich leider nur, verschwindet also nicht.

Verrückt... habt ihr einen Lösungsvorschlag?


Vielen Dank,
The Gentlemen


----------



## Andreas Späth (11. Mai 2007)

Hast du die aktuellste Version vom Flashplugin installiert ?


----------



## The Gentlemen (11. Mai 2007)

Jep, die neueste, die ich finden konnte (per firefox-homepage). 
Version:  	9,0,45,0


----------

